# Eclair Cake



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Not really a cake but def easy, tasty and can be diet friendly!!!

Graham crackers
French vanilla pudding (as many as you like depending on how many to fees)
Cool whip (1 tub per box of pudding)
Chocolate frosting

Line 13x9 pan with graham crackers. Make pudding according to directions and layer with graham crackers in pan. Melt icing in microwave (or water bath) to very then consistency and pour over top layer of grahams. Chill overnight.

I've made triple chocolate, one with nuts, chocolate chips. You can use any flavor pudding and icing as well as mix-ins. Strawberry with fresh berries is awesome in the summer. Honey grahams with butterscotch pudding and cream cheese icing is good too.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe I missed a step but what do you do with the Cool Whip?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Grimm said:


> Maybe I missed a step but what do you do with the Cool Whip?


Not sure, but most layer desserts I make I fold the cool whip into the pudding.

Thanks for the recipe and combination ideas! We make a layer dessert with oreo wafers, sliced bananas, and cool whip, finishing with a cool whip layer on top. If you let it sit in the fridge overnight that's when it is the best.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Yea sorry. Phones, clients. You fold the cool whip in the pudding.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*We have been making these for years...in fact, I have just finished one for tomorrow. ....make that today. *


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I think its a Southern thing Dixie... most of my family in MI had never had it until a few years ago when they came home for Christmas.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I've made a s'mores one before adding in mini marshmallows with chocolate pudding.

Edit:I've added a layer of marshmallow creme too that was yummy


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Great, thanks a lot. Now I have to go to the store!!!!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Today my daughter in law and grand daughter scooped out some of the pudding part for their second helping. It made me think about other uses for that mix...maybe for a different flavor to banana pudding?


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Choose whatever you want, that's the beauty of it lol


----------



## sasha12 (Dec 5, 2013)

How are you


----------



## rubybluedress (Jan 19, 2014)

I add an 8oz. package of softened cream cheese to my Éclair cake. So good!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Woody said:


> Great, thanks a lot. Now I have to go to the store!!!!


You don't have chocolate pudding, graham crackers, frosting, and cool whip stored??


----------

